# mobo for X6 1055T???



## The Day Walker! (Jul 28, 2011)

pals...
already got msi 460tgx 1gb ddr5
cooler master elete 460w
seagate 500 gb

needed 2 buy a procy and mobo......

procy decided, x6 1055T

now needed 2 decide mobo...???

i have thought of GA-880GM/USB3 mobo... - 4600 rs.
as i charge my iphone and ipod usually through comp.

needed 2 know is there any other board that is better then this....???
i also checked out asus m4a88td-v evo - 7450+tax but i think it doesnt support turbo charge through usb.... but it has 6gb sata... which gigabyte doesnt have in the model that i have opted....
so any other model that has it...or any suggestions r welcome///

thanx

angel


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Specify your budget buddy.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2011)

Also if you are going to Gigabyte then look for AM3+ Supported rev 3.1 Mobos.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 29, 2011)

pals..my budget wont exceed 8ks....
the asus board that i said supports 6gb sata but not the gigabyte 1...
but the asus 1 is am3 while gigabyte 1 is am3+.
my heart is num towards gigabyte cause of the ultra usb charger.... thing.....
where as the asus mobo is chip's best performance board....
any other suggestions...thanx

angel


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Then get MSi 890GXM-GD65 with your eyes closed. Support for Bulldozer with BIOS update (BIOS is already released), 5 SATA III 6 Gbps, 2 USB 3.0 port, Crossfire @ 8X-8X mode and priced @ 6.8K


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 29, 2011)

Will Have a look at the Msi board and reply...
Thanx
Angel


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 29, 2011)

Pals which is better,
The Msi  1 or gigabyte 880ga-ud3h?


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

They are built on different chipsets - GB has a 880g and MSI 890fx. The later provides better performance.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 29, 2011)

Then I'll ask for msi 1. Thanx pals 4 suggestions... 
Angel


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

SKUD, one correction..MSI 890GXM-GD65 is based on 890GX chipset, not 890FX chipset. But still it is far better than the 880G based mobos.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys got the Msi board just now.. Will assemble the system to nite


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats. Post pics after assembling.

@Cilus: OOps, my bad!!! Overlooked...


----------

